# All your suspicions are confirmed...



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

This is pretty much MY MISSION LIFE!!!!





And I can't be stopped!!!!!

KASR


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

dude, you are freakin' crazy. bombs away.

scottie


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your sig says it all... You are a MADMAN!!! 

Everybody to their bomb-shelters!!!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

You either really like playing with pictures, or you have WAYYYY too much time on your hands. Probably a little of both. I always love seeing what you do though, so keep em comin, and I know you will.


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

I love the graphics. What program do you build them in?


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I see you've chose to accept your mission :r


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

dude you are out of control


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> You either really like playing with pictures, or you have WAYYYY too much time on your hands. Probably a little of both. I always love seeing what you do though, so keep em comin, and I know you will.


U done lost ya dammmmm mind:hn , I like it tho..


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

He's lost it!! Head for the hills!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

He has gone completely nuts !!!!

Beware !!!!!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Now that is really funny! :r 

Just dont bomb so many that you have none left for yourself!:w


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

OH, this one is good! First one goes to a very deserving BOTL! The 2nd goes to slut of sorts, and the third could almost be considered return fire for a trade we did - where he sent WAY more than he should've. DESTRUCTION is guaranteed!!!!! 

KASR


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Grownassman said:


> I love the graphics. What program do you build them in?


Photoshop CS2 is my Weapon of Choice 

KASR


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow the photoshoping is very cool btw but as for the bombs, your a friggen mad man. Is NO ONE safe?


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

KASR .... BOTL beware


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

You are truly out of contol and lovin' every minute of it!


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

you are sick dude... well we know who we don't want manning the red button...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

You're nuckin' futs! :hn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Inbound and on their way! Look out beeotches!!! Buwahahahaha!!!

KASR


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Man this crazy bastage is fun to watch!!

o 

Go get 'em KASR!! :gn


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Somebody is going to be hurting!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Psycho......

Perfect Gorilla


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

KASR...You are just nutz...

BTW- I just finished off that bottle of Disarono last night.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> KASR...You are just nutz...
> 
> BTW- I just finished off that bottle of Disarono last night.


Excellent! Glad you enjoyed it!

KASR


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

The first missile has locked on to FLORIDA and is approaching its final target!










BUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

KASR


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

you're still at it I see. you'll never learn to play nice


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> you're still at it I see. you'll never learn to play nice


Hehehe..beware...I almost had you targeted for this run....I may have to regroup and send out another sortie!

KASR


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I think I smell a martini fire coming from BOCA RATON 

Poor devil never had a chance.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I think I smell a martini fire coming from BOCA RATON
> 
> Poor devil never had a chance.


Oh, it's a good one too! Alittle R and D went into that bomb!

KASR


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Ever send any BTB's with those bombs?


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

War Mongers All!!:c :bx


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Full Bodied Bruce said:


> War Mongers All!!:c :bx


Watch out, you might get sucked in - you're awfully close to me! Buwahahaha!!



KASR


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Rounds complete! 
Targets acquired, locked, and blasted!!!!!!

Eternal Rider
Blueface
Poriggity

3 deserving BOTL's!

KASR


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh, the humanity!! :hn


----------

